# Zenyatta the super horse!



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

*Zenyatta* (foaled April 1, 2004 in Kentucky) is an American champion Thoroughbred racehorse, undefeated in her 19 starts Ã¢â‚¬â€ and one of the relatively few undefeated horses in American Thoroughbred racing history.
She will race for the last time this saturday in *2010 'The Breeders Cup Classic'*, the winnings if she wins, will be 5 million $$. I can't wait to see this race and see her beat the boys again!!....
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qUZXtTzT6M[/video]
This horse is HUGE standing at *17.2 hands*! In her races she's always last and then passes the other horses to win the race, awesome!
She's also called 'The dancing Queen' because of her fancy moves on the way to the gate.
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anXzTZRbHHI[/video]
This is how it looks to gallop on a horse, at *40 miles per hour*!! Weeeee!
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv49V2RzgHw[/video]


----------



## Kristina (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice post 

My barrel racer, an Appaloosa named Oreo (I called him Cookie) was 17.1 HH, so I know just how big that is. At a gallop it feels like flying.

Zenyatta isn't even trying. Running on the outside like that, with no effort... I wonder how fast she can go if pushed?


----------



## onarock (Nov 2, 2010)

how do you guys post pictures strait to the thread and how the heck did you post youtube vids as well? I agree she is a super horse. I love to watch her run chest all out like a bull. What a stride! Reminds me of Cigar. Lets see if she can stay unbeaten unlike Cigar. Mike Smith good jockey (lucky mount)


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Nice post
> 
> My barrel racer, an Appaloosa named Oreo (I called him Cookie) was 17.1 HH, so I know just how big that is. At a gallop it feels like flying.
> 
> Zenyatta isn't even trying. Running on the outside like that, with no effort... I wonder how fast she can go if pushed?


Wow 17.1 is really tall Kristina! My TB was 16.1 and we had lots of mounting steps for sure.. It looks effortless for Zenyatta when she runs, and her ears are straight forward too!..


----------



## Kristina (Nov 2, 2010)

For images, you put the URL in between these tags






For youtube videos, it is [video=youtube][/video]


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

onarock said:


> how do you guys post pictures strait to the thread and how the heck did you post youtube vids as well? I agree she is a super horse. I love to watch her run chest all out like a bull. What a stride! Reminds me of Cigar. Lets see if she can stay unbeaten unlike Cigar. Mike Smith good jockey (lucky mount)


Yes Mike Smith is a 'Hall of famer', one of the greatest jockeys of our time. I just learned from kristina how to add the video's, thanks Kristina!...


----------



## onarock (Nov 2, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > how do you guys post pictures strait to the thread and how the heck did you post youtube vids as well? I agree she is a super horse. I love to watch her run chest all out like a bull. What a stride! Reminds me of Cigar. Lets see if she can stay unbeaten unlike Cigar. Mike Smith good jockey (lucky mount)
> ...



Yes I would say Mike has hall of fame numbers but he spent most of his career on the east coast. One he went out west he struggled for a long time in the big game. Good jockey, yes, Hall of Fame numbers, yes, One of the greatest in our generation, I have to disagree.
Great post, I love horse racing and as a kid and well untill I was 24 spent my summers at Del Mar, where the surf meets the turf
good stuff


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I guess I know now where my son and my husband will be this Sat.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

onarock said:


> DonaTello said:
> 
> 
> > onarock said:
> ...


"where the surf meets the turf" how lucky for you!...


----------



## Kristina (Nov 2, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Wow 17.1 is really tall Kristina! My TB was 16.1 and we had lots of mounting steps for sure.. It looks effortless for Zenyatta when she runs, and her ears are straight forward too!..



Huge horse, huge stride, huge butt  He was HANDSOME! I have pictures somewhere.... Silver Bay with a white blanket. The white had black spots, the bay had big brown spots on his butt, and all along his sides and neck where butterscotch colored spots. Hardly any mane or tail, but it was silver blonde. Totally Appy, lol. He was registered Appy but had more TB blood in him than anything. I know someone with a paint mare that way - registered Paint, but more or less a spotted TB


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 2, 2010)

kyryah said:


> DonaTello said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 17.1 is really tall Kristina! My TB was 16.1 and we had lots of mounting steps for sure.. It looks effortless for Zenyatta when she runs, and her ears are straight forward too!..
> ...


Poor appy's.....they don't get much mane or tail but they make up for it with the beautiful markings... Find the pictures, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2010)

That was simply amazing. Wow.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 3, 2010)

What really impressed me was that the owners of Zenyatta didn't race her until she was a 3yr old, they gave her time to 'mature'. They could have raced her as a 2yr old but waited for her to grow. It's common to race them as 2yrs but their still babies, still growing.......this is why so many TB's break down at the tracks.....very sad......a very greedy industry.


----------



## onarock (Nov 6, 2010)

Todays the day. Lets see if she can beat the boys like she did last year. You go girl!! So, is posting pictures straight to the thread along with video a secret here. Come on Dona Tello the "I just learned from Kristina" is a hold out. To quote smokey, "puff, puff, give". Ha Ha
Trevor Denman, "Santa Anita Circuit", "Del Mar" announcer calling the Breeders Cup.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes today is the day!!! Let's see if the 'Queen' can do it again! I'll PM you onarock an tell ya how to post videos, easy as pie! I'm no hold out!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2010)

onarock said:


> So, is posting pictures straight to the thread along with video a secret here. Come on Dona Tello the "I just learned from Kristina" is a hold out.



You need to re-read Kristina's post #5 in this thread


----------



## onarock (Nov 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > So, is posting pictures straight to the thread along with video a secret here. Come on Dona Tello the "I just learned from Kristina" is a hold out.
> ...



I had no idea that Kyria was Kristina, I guess you all know each other, Ive been searching for a kristina an this thread not reading stuff from a kyria. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2010)

onarock said:


> I had no idea that Kyria was Kristina, I guess you all know each other, Ive been searching for a kristina an this thread not reading stuff from a kyria. Thanks



I'm so sorry, Rock. That's one of the reason's I usually ask new folks what is there "real" name, if in their introduction thread they don't include it. I should have referred to her user name too. Sorry.


----------



## onarock (Nov 6, 2010)

No worries Emys, I like the way you left out the puff puff give part. It made me look like a hard A**. Anyway, I still cant figure it out. I guess I'll just keepah tryin'.
ALOHA NUI LOA
KANAKA MAOLI


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Nov 6, 2010)

Zenyatta lost the race today, by a nose! Some folks are saying it's the jockeys fault because he 'held' her back for too long....what do you think??
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbIDD3b3HG4&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Anyhow she's still a great horse...win or lose..


----------



## onarock (Nov 6, 2010)

I guess. Should he have asked her sooner? Well thats the real question that I cant answer. We all saw what happened to the "speed" in the race they came back at the quarter pole and Zenyatta was right there. At first I was thinking I would not want Mike Smith on her in a race like this and I think the best jockey in the field won the race and I still stand by that, but she didnt exactly get an "easy trip". Could Mike have made that trip easier? I think so, takinging her to the rail when I thought she could have had a clean trip right where she was, was, I dont know, I wasnt sitting on her. Are these the kind of races that make great jockeys? Yes. Did Mike have plenty of horse left at the line to win? A convincing YES. If you think after watching that race that she should have won, then you have to blame Mike and I blame Mike. There was plenty of horse there. Today Zenyatta was the CLASS of the field, not the winner and Garrett Gomez knew it


----------



## Candy (Nov 6, 2010)

Definitely the Jockey held her back too long. Did you see all of that energy at the finish line? She would have easily won. Plus it looks like he took a chance with her coming between those other two horses like he did that was a little scary. The owners didn't look very happy either.


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 7, 2010)

SHE'S A BEAUTIFUL HORSE! too bad she was nosed at the end. It won't diminish her worth to those who care.

tei


----------

